# Daiwa Sealine Mag Force SMF 250...



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Is the Daiwa Sealine SMF 250 any good? Would fish it primarily off the pier. Anyone ever used one or have any experience with it?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i remember sorta that old reel

looked like a penn squid/jig/sen, on the handle and frame, but had a magforce plate on the left side.

the newest magforce , magforce z is actually very very cool. technology wise.

the older systems maybe isnt as nice as Z, but if the price is right.

buy and try?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> Is the Daiwa Sealine SMF 250 any good? Would fish it primarily off the pier. Anyone ever used one or have any experience with it?


YES! that's a helluva good find! I got one in a trade with Surf Fish, and have used it a good bit on a 12' OM heavy for surf sharkin'. It's a pretty big ol' reel, but it casts VERY well with the old school Magforce. 

If you don't want it, put me on it, cause I'll prolly take it for a spare....


----------



## cotton (Mar 22, 2005)

I've got a 250 and a 175 and they're great reels; I have a Penn 980 and either of the two Daiwa's will throw as well. They're narrower than the 980 and easier for me to throw. For surf or pier, hard to beat. I've caught a 47" redfish (as well as many smaller ones) and several kings on mine from the pier. What's really neat is that you can pick these up cheap on Ebay when they show up there; I bought a 250 off there for 20 bucks; hard to beat for a reel that's already magged...


----------



## steelfish (Oct 12, 2008)

kind of old thread, sorry boys, but I just got one as a gift from a friend that have it just sitting in the basement getting rust and dust, already cleaned and lube it, and also got some nice fish with it and felt just great for been that old.
any of you have or remember how much drag it has from factory or if it worth the time and money to find some carbontex and put them to it?










in this pic I was using it to trolling some bonitos (jack tunas or small fake tunas, dont really know the name in english) with 40# mono with 50# short mono.
right now I have much better reels like the saltist 20h and caltutta 400TE, and planning to get a JX, but there is something special with fishing with old school reel, isnt it?
one problem I had was when I was casting a 2oz plastic, the joke plate (eccentric yack) got out of place when I put free spool and made the cast the reel got stuck, the accentric jack was over the pinion joke but not aligned with the small plastic nipple, when I opened it the joke plate was still out of place, so I took everything out and put everything back correctly, the reel cast just great now but my concern is if this problem is because something is worn out badly and this reel and this will happen again in a time or with was bad luck and everything will be ok.


----------

